# New Horn



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

I know this probobly dosent go in the engine thread, but the horn is close to the engine bay so ill put it here  . 

I dont know what you guys think but the stock horn is kinda weak and pussy soudning. My uncle put this horn on his Noble and i loved the sound. Its really loud and is pretty much the same sound as the ferrari horns, its 40 bucks and well worth it, all i needed to do was plug the old hotwire into it and crimp a ground wire and connect it to the bolt to the frame. Since the stock horn was grounded from the bolt itself, there was no ground wire. 

So now i just need some ferrari labels and im good to go lol.

Also, i needed to color it with black marker/spray paint since its red and would look dumb through the grille.

I bought the horn from : griots garage.
http://www.griotsgarage.com/search.jsp?searchtext=italian+air+horn


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

You know what's funny, I was thinking the same exact thing. The horn on my 91 Maxima sounded loud and great; plenty intimidating when some dumb fuck did something stupid in front of me. The Sentra sounds more like a whine. 

Hmmmm. If it doesn't cost too much, and/or isn't too involved as a project, I think I might be interested in something like this.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

should probly be in the cosmetics section? but anywho yea the sentra hoen is weak. if the horn talked it would say "um beep do u think you could move..no...well ok then" no use having it i got new horn from pep boys for about 20 bucks and its loud as hell i dont like the tone but people hear it so thats good enuff


----------



## CrimNole (Sep 24, 2004)

i just bought my car a couple weeks ago, just used the horn this morning..and man is it weak. i'm used to my Ford Explorer's horn. it was loud and deep. the sentra's is "meep meep". i used to make fun of my roommate's honda civic horn. it's weak too. now i cant pick on her anymore.  

i'll have to go to pepboys on payday and get a new horn.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:waving: GET AN AIR HORN!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I used a car alarm horn. The ones with about 7 or 8 different tones if you hold it down long enough


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

if u wanna hear a horn u gotta hear mine.. got air horns


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

take a recording


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Ya guys, uh idk if my horn was a dud or if all the horns are like this.

After the first day I put it on, i was leaving school honked it, it worked, then a little bit down the road i honked it again and nothing happend...

So, i went home, un mounted it and tried to fix it. The horn was fine, since i touched wires to the - and + of the horn to the battery terminals. Then i check the fuse box...Horn fuse is blown, it is 12v 10 amp, so is the horn. I replaced the fuse and it works, but i dont know for how long. Its weird cuz with the stock horn it beeped when i locked it with the remote, and this one didnt. I'm not sure what is causing the fuse to blow, but its a pain in the ass. I'm gonnna try and return it and get my money back, or see if it was just a bad horn. So annoying.

Sry for the bad news lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

try a 15 amp


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Call up Griot's and ask them what the current draw of that horn is. You might not be using a large enough fuse for the new horn. Griot's knows their stuff, my shop does a lot of business with them. Great people, great products. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I got these babies at Advance Auto:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/old car/DSC02676.jpg


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

you haven't heard an Xtrail horn.... that's way to much annoying than the Sentra's.

By the way I put a couple of Fiamms at the original places in my Sentra & now they sound like a decent car.

Thanks for remembering me, Tomorrow I'll do the swap to the Xtrial for a Hella set.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

You are gonna need to upgrade the fuse to a 15. or your jusr gonna keep blowing them.
Ill try and get a recording of the horns..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm sure the wiring can handle up to 20A without burning up, might get a little warm tho. 15A should be no problem on there. If no, jus run a simple relay.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Ya, i jsut read all the replies today thanks guys, i talked to my uncle ealier. All of his fuses are 15 amp, so i put one in, still working and a little louder...italian biatch lol.

Just wanted to say thanx for ur inputs.

And to the post about griots having good stuff, i would just like to say yes they do lol, my uncle turned me onto them, they make kick ass waxes and all kinds of stuff.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

would air horns pass inspection in NJ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> would air horns pass inspection in NJ?


why not its just a horn?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well, you can also say that about clear corners, "the only difference is that they are clear" .. i failed for that few times. Thats why im asking about the horn...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> well, you can also say that about clear corners, "the only difference is that they are clear" .. i failed for that few times. Thats why im asking about the horn...


did u have amber bulbs in them?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

at first i didn't , so i failed, then i changed them to amber bulbs went in and still failed
they said that corner lights supposed to have an orange/amber reflector on them


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That's a safety issue, though. I can't see why airhorns should cause you to fail. If you're really worried, hide the horns and compressor somewhere inside the bumper or something.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

samo said:


> That's a safety issue, though. I can't see why airhorns should cause you to fail. If you're really worried, hide the horns and compressor somewhere inside the bumper or something.


 well i dont have the stock horn cause i removed it since it was showing through the meshed grill. Now i lost it and need to get a new one before inspection, so .. i donno if i should get the air horn or not


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

I dont see why it should matter. Then again I live in FL where they are cool and dont check like they do in NJ and other states. Half the cars i see are missing Taillights, Bumbers, Reflectors, everything...Safe?. If the horn works, i guess its ok, its safer imo because its A LOT louder than my stock horn lol.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Floriday is way different than NJ, in NJ you can't have tinted windows in the front (passanger/driver) , they will fail you instantly, you will also get pulled over alot. In floriday you can have dark ass tint and nothing will happen, the cops dont harass people for it because you need tints there cause the weather is hot


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so does anyone know if i would pass NJ inspection if i was to get an air horn?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i want to swap my horn with my moms 04 merc grand marquee's horn  that would be great


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> i want to swap my horn with my moms 04 merc grand marquee's horn  that would be great


 LOL


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

Seriously... can you do stuff like thaqt? is it as simple as just wiring in a new horn onto the old wires cause i hate my horn, i want one outta a old buick!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well when i replaced my stock horn that didn't work with another stock horn... it was just a plug with 2 wires if i remember correctly. Ground and Positive.


----------

